
Google Fi Is Broken Right Now - twoquestions
https://support.google.com/fi/thread/7344997
======
temp129038
A huge drawback to Google Fi I rarely hear about is that Google is just
terrible at customer support. At least with T-Mobile I can call someone, chat
with someone, go to a store, get Twitter support, and it's usually pretty
quick.

The biggest plus is protection against SIM hijacking, which I agree is a big
plus, but no one should be using SMS for 2FA anyway.

~~~
yeutterg
I've been using Fi for 3 years. CS has always been hit-or-miss in my
experience, but it has gotten worse now that there are a lot more subscribers
(thanks to iPhone support and the massive Pixel 3 promo they did last year).
They tend to send a lot more generic non-answers, never call back during your
call back period (or call at some random hour like 4:30 AM), or just don't
even respond at all anymore.

Like many companies, if you keep calling you'll eventually get someone awesome
who can pull strings. But it's frustrating.

I've had the experience twice of phones getting lost on the way to me. They
would insist on running an "investigation" that could last weeks or never
resolve, before they would send a new device. In both cases, I had to be
pretty pushy with the agent that the phone either fell off the truck or
someone at FedEx stole it. Usually I needed a new phone ASAP due to a failure.

Don't get me wrong, Fi is awesome, especially for international travel. Just
show up at the airport and you've got service. The data rate structure is
totally fair for how I use it. But there are definitely benefits to having a
local Apple Store or Best Buy with a compatible phone in stock.

------
Dajsvaro
This would be a little bad for Google's free services.

Threads here frequently mention that Google's paid services are decent, but
not here. People pay for Google Fi! Not only do they have awful support, but
now they have issues like this.

------
yeutterg
Can confirm. At first, I thought it was only calls to Canada from the U.S. Now
I am only able to get through intermittently, Canada or not.

------
twoquestions
Apparently 911 still works according to a 911 dispatcher in the thread, but no
other calls do (as far as I can tell).

